# My hedgehog!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG look at those teeth. So cute!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OH my... how cute.... he looks like a little cartoon character! LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how adorable! I used to want a hedgehog. I hog-sat for a month for somebody who shall remain nameless and I was cured. They are sooo cute though!! I still like them.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, how big will that get?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Very cute, but does he hurt?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He will be about the size of a guinea pig full grown. His quills are very sharp when they are sticking up, it hurts to hold him when hes balled up but it isnt long before he unballs and is cuddling in my arm or running around. Here are some quill pictures I took that I thought looked pretty cool.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

This sounds kind of bad but seeing the quills reminded me of how funny I thought it was when the hedgehog I kept was angry and made his "I'm not happy" sounds. I didn't mean to make him angry, he never liked me - I wasn't mama after all. After the first 10 days or so I just decided to leave him alone for the most part. If I moved in the bed or got up in the night though he got all worked up lol. Very opinionated for such a little guy.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, it still seems funny how people keep them as pets overseas, I love the different colours ya can get and stuff, but I am happy to just watch them at night zipping about in the wild on the lawn. lol! The odd orphan gets domesticated here, but in general they're all just wild, and often pests.... though I don't mind them!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy makes a really weird noise when she finds Hedgehogs, its like an annoying whine/growl and she jumps around them trying to get them to do something.
She first found one when we went camping, and I think she was trying to protect us from it lol
She had her perimeter that she patrolled, and if anyone came onto (animal too), she would tell us and charge them barking lol


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute Neelix has a stuffed one here is a pic ..He hugs it with his front paws.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am just going to straight out sy this I HATE YOU lol 

I am so jealous CA does not allow hedgehogs and I have been wanting one since I was 7 years old ! They are so damn cute. I might have to smuggle one over from vegas


----------

